# FUMC - Foundation University Medical College (Islamabad)



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone applying to FUMC this year bds? They havent mentioned the fee structure on the website... can someone studying there tell me about the environment of the university


----------



## aemon42 (Jul 28, 2015)

I also want to apply fr bds.but I think fumc has jst not started its dental college.abi tk ek batch b nai nikla apni graduation kr k.so I thibk u should not apply in fumc


----------



## aemon42 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sry I meant it has jst started its dental college.


----------



## Khalid rashid (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello... let me know about admission in BDS please...


----------

